# Europa League first matches 17 September



## A_Skywalker (Sep 15, 2009)

17 Sep 16:00 Ajax v Politehnica Timisoara 1.33 5.00 10.00 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Basel v Roma 4.20 3.50 1.85 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 CSKA Sofia v Fulham 3.10 3.40 2.25 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Dinamo Zagreb v Anderlecht 2.10 3.30 3.40 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Genoa v Slavia Prague 1.44 4.20 7.50 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Hapoel Tel-Aviv v Celtic 2.87 3.30 2.40 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Heerenveen v Sporting 3.20 3.30 2.25 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Hertha Berlin v Ventspils 1.25 5.50 12.00 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Lille v Valencia 3.10 3.30 2.30 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Panathinaikos v Galatasaray 2.30 3.20 3.20 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 Rapid Vienna v Hamburg 4.75 3.60 1.72 +25  
17 Sep 16:00 SK Sturm Graz v Dinamo Bucuresti 2.60 3.30 2.62 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Athletic Bilbao v FK Austria Vienna 1.44 4.33 7.00 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Benfica v BATE Borisov 1.28 5.25 10.00 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 CFR Cluj v FC Copenhagen 2.25 3.30 3.20 +23  
17 Sep 18:00 Club Brugge v Shakhtar Donetsk 3.80 3.40 1.95 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Everton v AEK Athens 1.57 3.75 6.00 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Fenerbahce v FC Twente 1.75 3.60 4.50 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Lazio v FC Salzburg 1.44 4.20 7.50 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Nacional v Werder Bremen 4.50 3.50 1.80 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Partizan Belgrade v Toulouse 3.00 3.25 2.37 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Sparta Prague v PSV 3.10 3.30 2.30 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Steaua Bucharest v Sheriff Tiraspol 1.40 4.33 8.00 +25  
17 Sep 18:00 Villarreal v Levski Sofia 1.18 6.50 15.00


----------



## BettingTiger (Sep 16, 2009)

17 Sep 16:00 Heerenveen v Sporting 

What do you think about the match? At first look it looks like away win. Heerenveen plays very bad in the Holland championship, where they have 1 win and 4 losses. They have a lot of injured players, which affects their results. Also its possible soon their coach to be fired. Sporting are a solid team, with lots of euro matches, before a month they played with Twente and they beat them in Holland. Now they meat with a team that is in knock down. A solid *away win *for me.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn't bet on away win, because the guests are not obligated to win this match, a draw is very possible here. The first matches most likely will bring draws and wins with 1-2 maximum goals. Steaua Bucharest v Sheriff Tiraspol is solid 1, Steaua is playing on empty stadium though. CFR Cluj v FC Copenhagen also possible home win, Cluj are way better than the scandinavians and the romanian teams are really strong in Europe.
Fenerbahche is 1.80, having 5 wins in the start of the season in Turkey and Twented are really not the class of the turks. 
CSKA vs Fullham is a good bet too, Fullham will play without some of its stars, while CSKA are really looking forward for that match. Fullham stated that they prefer to stay in Premier League than to win Europa legue...


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 17, 2009)

Panathinaikos v Galatasaray X
Two of the favorites for the first place in this group meet today. It will be a very interesting match. The home team found its place in Liga Europa after losing to Atletico Madrid on aggregate 2:5. Panathinaikos plays efficient football, scoring a few goals, winning ugly like most of you would say. Galatasaray played the match of their life against their blood enemy Besiktas, defeating them 3-0. Their confidence is high, This will be a battle between two teams that want to add at least 1 point at the start of the Europa League. My bet is a draw.


----------



## scottshapell (Sep 17, 2009)

Good Luck All teams


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 17, 2009)

scottshapell said:
			
		

> Good Luck All teams


Do you bet on european football, I noticed you are interested more in american sports.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 17, 2009)

Im really pissed by the stupid goal Fullham scored to CSKA. Karadjov   :evil:


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 27, 2009)

well bro i bet on the best team which i feel is going to win, depends on the players and opposite team.


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 27, 2009)

scottshapell said:
			
		

> well bro i bet on the best team which i feel is going to win, depends on the players and opposite team.



Hi, can you stop bumping old threads, this thread is from 17th September, over 1 month old.


----------

